# Natural Flea and Tick Prevention



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know what everyone uses for flea and tick prevention. I'm sure most of you already know about the FDA all over the chemical prevention. (flea collars, topical, fea shampoo) These are all under Federal investigation. The adverse affects of these chemicals are killing pets.

To ultimately prevent fleas and ticks, and other ailments for that matter, you must build up your host. If your pet is fit, trim and healty, they will naturally deter insects. To help aid in detering insects I use a natural flea and tick preventative that is taken orally by my Weims. There are many natural ways out there but the one I currently use is from Earth Animals called Yeast Free Flea and Tick. I absolutly swear by this stuff and it also aids in digestion.

I used to use Springtimes Bug Off Granules, then switched to the tablets. The tablets seemed to have too many fillers in them. Probably to help form the tab. I switched back to the Granule, but the recipe must have changed, because they didn't do so hot on it the second time around. It's still a great product and I'd still recommend it, but my two are doing much better on the Earth Animal product.

I'm also looking into a natural heart worm preventative from Wholistic Pet Organics as an alternative to Heartguard every month.

Check out some of these natural products and tell us what you use


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> If your pet is fit, trim and healty, they will naturally deter insects.


I guess I'm doing a good job then  I haven't used Advantix on him since Spring '09. SoCal gets pretty ugly with fleas (and and even ticks in some areas).



> I'm also looking into a natural heart worm preventative from Wholistic Pet Organics as an alternative to Heartguard every month.


I'm looking into that too. I don't like the idea of giving him an oral pesticide every 45 days. But until then, I'd rather not risk heartworm...


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> I don't know what everyone uses for flea and tick prevention. I'm sure most of you already know about the FDA all over the chemical prevention. (flea collars, topical, fea shampoo) These are all under Federal investigation. The adverse affects of these chemicals are killing pets.
> 
> To ultimately prevent fleas and ticks, and other ailments for that matter, you must build up your host. If your pet is fit, trim and healty, they will naturally deter insects. To help aid in detering insects I use a natural flea and tick preventative that is taken orally by my Weims. There are many natural ways out there but the one I currently use is from Earth Animals called Yeast Free Flea and Tick. I absolutly swear by this stuff and it also aids in digestion.
> 
> ...


From where are you getting the information "If your pet is fit, trim & healty [sic], they will naturally deter insects"? Insects are opportunistic: they will bite/attach themselves to whatever animal presents itself, including people.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

You are correct. They are opportunistic....and will prey on weaker animals.

I'll try and find different sources for you, but (I even remember this from college science classes) it's basic knowlege that a strong host naturally deters harmful parasites.


----------



## dahonam (Mar 12, 2010)

I currently use flea treats. Google flea treats and it should be the first one on your list (not sure if i'm allowed to post links on this forum)


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> You are correct. They are opportunistic....and will prey on weaker animals.
> 
> I'll try and find different sources for you, but (I even remember this from college science classes) it's basic knowlege that a strong host naturally deters harmful parasites.


I think you're mixing your biologies here. AFAIK there is no natural or built up "immunity" to insects.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I didn't say that there was a build up of immunity. A healty host is less likely to attract parasites naturally. Using an internal parasite control will help deter insects even farther.

Chemical deterents are 100% immunity either.


When I get some time to surf the web, I'll find some articles for you. My dogs have never had an issue, but they are fed well, exercised and I use a quality, natural control.


----------

